# Spokes N Spur - Liberty Hill 3/20/2010



## Dklein (Nov 25, 2008)

Who's going? 

I've been riding for about year now and this will be my first large charity ride. I've done a handful of group rides with my buddies but this will be different.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

Loraura and I are doing it. We did it last year, and it wasn't bad. It had a few decent hills, and was our first metric century. Hoping to show some improvement this year!


----------



## Dklein (Nov 25, 2008)

I did a search about this before I posted. I'm thinking THIS was Loraura's post from last year. It was a great write up and I really enjoyed reading it.

I'm only doing 44 miles so I hope I don't get the hills from hell. But I did put a 11-28 cassette on my bike today just in case. Anyways, It's a very slow carbon bike with Huffy stickers on it. So if you see me, wave and get in front of me.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

It was good reading that again. 

Shouldn't be nearly as bad this year - we were looking at some of the hills and thinking, "eh, doesn't seem that bad now".

I'll be wearing either the Lounge jersery or a Cyclist's Choice shop jersey, and Loraura will be in an Austin Flyers jersey.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Got a link? I'm too lazy to search. 
And Fontarin, you going to do the Great Escape by any chance?


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

Nope, not doing that one - bit out of range.

Spokes and Spurs link:
http://www.spiritreins.org/sns/


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I plan on doing this ride as well, but as of now the weather on Saturday isn't looking very promising. 40% chance of rain and 20mph wind...fun!!


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Does anyone know if this ride is going to happen or not? They were supposed to make a decision today but I don't see any update on the website. I am about to cancel my hotel and say f*** it.......


----------



## Dklein (Nov 25, 2008)

MCF said:


> Does anyone know if this ride is going to happen or not? They were supposed to make a decision today but I don't see any update on the website. I am about to cancel my hotel and say f*** it.......


I dunno but the weather forecast seems to be getting worse with 70% chance of rain now. There is cautionary advice on the website but that was from yesterday. The 28 mile ride is looking long for me now. Maybe the 6 miler sounds good. lol.... I'll be on a black bike with huffy stickers on it.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Dklein said:


> I dunno but the weather forecast seems to be getting worse with 70% chance of rain now. There is cautionary advice on the website but that was from yesterday. The 28 mile ride is looking long for me now. Maybe the 6 miler sounds good. lol.... I'll be on a black bike with huffy stickers on it.


Pretty sure it is going to be cancelled. I am not driving from Houston to Austin and spend money on a hotel and gas. I have re-scheduled my hotel for next Friday in case it gets re-scheduled for next Saturday.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

From their twitter:

The ride is on as scheduled. PLEASE check our website often for updates due to weather forecast.
42 minutes ago via web

Based on the forecast though, it's either going to be miserable, or they'll cancel it. They rescheduled it last year due to rain beforehand.


----------



## Dklein (Nov 25, 2008)

How far or little advance notice did they give for last years event when they rescheduled?

I was thinking yesterday how cold it will be. Now I'm thinking how wet and cold it will be. I really don't have cloths for that.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

Was fairly early in advance, but it was because it had rained 4 days straight leading up to it, and they didn't have any parking available due to mud in the field.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I actually hope they reschedule it for next weekend because I love the ride. They really should announce now to reschedule it because it is going to start raining around 1am and by the time people start showing up (if anyone shows up) the field is going to be muddy and get destroyed again. If it rains all night and actually stops before 8:30am I sure don't want to be going up and down the hills or across cattle guards when they are wet.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

Not to mention that low water crossing that has water trickling over the road even when it's not raining.


----------



## Dklein (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh man.....You guys are making this sound wonderful and like so much fun too. lol.

Dry cattle guards would make me nervous.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Just got an email that says they are still shooting for tomorrow! I think they are nuts as there is a 50% chance of thunderstorms at 6am and 60-70% chance from 7am till 11am. I won't ride flat routes when they are wet yet very hilly curvy routes. I was planning on doing the 62 mile route but for those of you that do go, very interested in a ride report. Who knows, ther is a 30-40% chance of something other than rain, wouldn't say sun though.


----------



## Dklein (Nov 25, 2008)

Well MCF, sorry you couldn't make it and share the joy with us. I'm thinking there is a 60% chance I'll just stay in bed tomorrow morning. So much for my first big charity ride.

I'm thinking these people are a bit fooled by today's weather and are in denial. I had my car AC on while driving home.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

If the weather cooperates, then they should do it. I don't like how they say rain or shine UNLESS we decide last minute. That is bull. Either say it is on and support will be provided or it is off and re-scheduled. If they say it is on, they better have rest stops and sag wagons and post ride meals as promised. If it is raining the riders can decide. I think it is a great charity, but selfishly I hope it POUR tomorrow morning so I get to do it next weekend (evil I know..hehehe).


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Since the beginning the website has said if they have to cancel the ride they would re-schedule to next Saturday. NOW they have cancelled the ride and are NOT re-scheduling the ride. They won't get my support again.


----------



## Dklein (Nov 25, 2008)

I'd hoped they would reschedule and I'm not trying to defend them but they said they had to make a decision by Thursday to postpone. I have no idea what logistics cause them a cutoff for postponement. Is it more common for these events to get postponed last minute like this? Instead of canceled? 

I race sailboats and it is very rare that a regatta gets postponed. Mostly since there isn't room on the calender. So I'm kinda used to eating the entry fee and buying $75 t-shirts.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

There was nothing on the website when registering that says it had to be postponed by Thursday. I actually got an email from Kris on Thursday saying it did not look good for Saturday so they basically knew and the forecast has not changed since Wednesday. Also, their website basically tells people they must pre-register because only the first so many riders to register will be allowed to ride. I never pre-register for this reason and will never register for another ride that implies if you don't pre-register you probably won't get to ride (except for a major event like the MS150). I always register day of ride for these charity rides. I think they took the easy way out - they got their money so what do they care now if the ride is a go or not. I know I am being pretty nasty, but their handling of this is totally inappropriate. Don't say that the ride will be re-scheduled and then come up with some 'decision must have been made by Thursday' in order to re-schedule.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

skip pre-registering. if the weather is decent, go ride and mail the organizers a check afterwards...


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I always register day of ride....but SNS makes it sound like if you don't pre-regsister you probably won't get to ride. I sent them a note telling them they should never imply ride would be re-scheduled if it gets cancelled for any reason.


----------



## Dklein (Nov 25, 2008)

For giggles, I just drove the 28 mile section. The first 4 miles or so where horrible roads. I could only drive at 15mph in the middle of the road. The rest was pretty nice but to start 400 bikes on that section of road sounds like a disaster. There were 2 cars of bikers riding anyways.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

It's likely due to having to cancel the support, such as catering, that caused them to be unable to reschedule. We were a bit bummed about it too, and ended up going and riding in the Shoal Creek area for a while after it stopped raining. Even then it was pretty nasty with the wet roads and high winds.

We'll likely either not pre-register or skip it next year also.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

What they should do is re-schedule and say that no post ride meal will be offered - only rest stops and sag wagons offered. That would suffice as I usually ride to my car after a ride and leave and go and get some real food. Cancel all the post ride activities and just support the ride. That is more money in their pocket and people still get to ride. Simple solution.


----------

